# Canadian World war II Uniform acrutments



## Pat in Halifax (11 Nov 2010)

I tried searching for this here and through google and no luck. Each year, I take my dad's beret with me to a Remembrance Day service. When I was putting it back with his uniform after this year's ceremony at Point Pleasent Park, I noticed something on his uniform I had never noticed before. On the right sleeve just above the cuff are three 'inverted' red chevrons about 1/3 the size of the rank chevrons. Images on line show various numbers of these on uniforms but I can find no explanation of them. The uniform can be seen at:
http://tridentnews.ca/Portals/0/pdfarchives/2010/nov01_2010.pdf
on pps 15, 16 though you cannot see the badge in question.
I feel kinda silly as I should know this but don't. Can someone help out?


----------



## Old Naval Guard (11 Nov 2010)

It sounds Pat they are service marks for years in service in WW2. A white one means joining up in 1939, while red ones for every year after that. Or so I have read. Hope that helps ONG Cheers


----------



## Pat in Halifax (11 Nov 2010)

Thanx! - forgot to mention - They are red. Three  years would make sense as he joined in Nov '42.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Nov 2010)

They are service chevrons.

http://www.canuck.freehosting.net/service.htm


> Service Chevrons
> 
> World War One
> 
> ...


----------

